# Riassumendo. Piccola guida per uomini (quasi) felici.



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Prima d'infilarmi in una tornata di avvocati (fortunatamente non divorzisti) vi posto questa piccola lista:

1) I matrimoni, le convivenze e comunque tutti i progetti esistenziali a due sono scelte serie, che nessuno vi obbliga a fare quindi non fatele se non siete pienamente convinti della persona con cui le state facendo, sia dal lato fisico (la signora deve piacervi veramente) sia dal lato umano (la signora deve piacervi veramente).

2) Le storie d'amore non sono statiche quindi non adagiatevi, ma cercate sempre di meritare la vostra compagna conquistandola giorno dopo giorno (cosa impossibile se non è assolta la condizione di cui al punto che precede).

3) Se, nonostante tutto, ogni tanto vi viene voglia di qualche diversivo ricordate che:

La maggior parte delle donne ha un atteggiamento poco distaccato nei confronti del sesso.
La maggior parte delle donne desidera essere corteggiata e quindi sono necessarie estenuanti manovre alla fine delle quali, quando finalmente la signora avrà deciso di concederersi, è del tutto probabile che non ne abbiate più voglia voi.
La maggior parte delle donne, prima o poi, vi chiederà conto delle balle che avrete dovuto inventare durante il corteggiamento, balle proferite, da parte vostra, a meri fini copulatori.
Per un uomo di normale aspetto e relativo fascino non è mai un problema farsi un'amante, il problema è disfarsene.
quindi, se ci tenete al vostro menage, ma, appunto, ogni tanto avete voglia di un diversivo:

4) Fatevi delle pippe. La pippa è sana, gratuita, rilassante, un vero esercizio creativo. Durante l'operazione potrete immaginare qualunque cosa: la Kidman che vi frusta, voi che frustate la Kidman, la studentessa del quarto piano (che quando la incontrate in ascensore non sapete più dove guardare), la vostra professoressa di filosofia del liceo (nessuna accavallava le gambe come lei) e, perchè no, la vostra compagna.

5) Se poi siete stufi di pippe rivolgetevi con fiducia al mercato delle professioniste, ricordando che:


Bieche organizzazioni criminali sfruttano senza pietà un gran numero di povere ragazze obbligandole a prostituirsi. E' immorale ed esecrando foraggiare dette organizzazioni accompagnadosi con tali ragazze.
Se il punto sopra non vi convince pensate che una scopata da 50 euro vale poco perchè costa poco. Non servirà a crearvi il diversivo e vi sentirete sfigati.
Quando si parla di professioniste si comincia a ragionare dai 350/400 euro all'ora in su. In questa fascia di mercato nessuno obbliga nessuno a fare niente che quest'ultimo non voglia. In detti contesti non aumenta tanto l'avvenenza della signora, quanto la sua grazia e la sua partecipazione (ovviamente simulata, ma a volte è roba da Actor Studio). Ricordate che fascino e bellezza ai massimi livelli possono mettere in imbarazzo, quindi frequentate queste signore solo se siete sicuri di essere capaci di tener loro testa, in tutti i sensi (se non siete capaci, avete l'ansia da prestazione o, più genericamente, vi sentite sfigati tornate al punto 4).
Ricordate di assumere tali lenitivi con moderazione sia per una questione di stile (non è bello trasformarsi in puttanieri) sia perchè non ci si strafoga di sigari di marca o di vini pregiati.
Così il vostro matrimonio sarà salvo e il vostro avvocato rimanderà l'acquisto della Maserati.


Bacioni.

Lineadombra.


----------



## Old matilde (10 Ottobre 2008)

mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mi vuoi sposare?


Per lavargli le mutande dopo l'assunzione dei lenitivi?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mi vuoi sposare?


 
Certamente.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per lavargli le mutande dopo l'assunzione dei lenitivi?


Per quello c'è il personale di servizio, cherie.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Per quello c'è il personale di servizio, cherie.


Mi scusi, devo aver sbagliato piano.
Torno nei seminterrati.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2008)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi scusi, devo aver sbagliato piano.
> Torno nei seminterrati.


Prova con l'attico, a volte osare... paga, più vai in alto, più la gente si intimidisce e si rarefa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi scusi, devo aver sbagliato piano.
> Torno nei seminterrati.


 

;-)


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prova con l'attico, a volte osare... paga, più vai in alto, più la gente si intimidisce e si rarefa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vero, la fortuna aiuta gli audaci.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vero, la fortuna aiuta gli audaci.


 
D'Annunziano....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> D'Annunziano....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ahimè, sono terribilmente decadente, un vero gentiluomo esausto, credo che getterò i manifestini su Vienna col mio aeroplano (era Vienna?).


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> D'Annunziano....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le costole? Ci son tutte?
Sai, con certi presupposti il dubbio viene!


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prova con l'attico, a volte osare... paga, più vai in alto, più la gente si intimidisce e si rarefa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono appena stato all'attico, ma c'era Linea che si allacciava i pantaloni ed una bella signorina che contava una mazzetta di biglietti da 500.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> ahimè, sono terribilmente decadente, un vero gentiluomo esausto, credo che getterò i manifestini su Vienna col mio aeroplano (era Vienna?).


no era Fiume.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sono appena stato all'attico, ma c'era Linea che si allacciava i pantaloni ed una bella signorina che contava una mazzetta di biglietti da 500.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no era Fiume.


 
Sei sicuro? Non lo confondi con i Legionari di Fiume?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Sei sicuro? Non lo confondi con i Legionari di Fiume?


no, a me pare proprio Fiume. Irredentismo istriano. ma posso sbagliarmi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

ok abbiamo sbagliato tutti e due. Era Trieste, ma la questione era quella dell'istria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

*volo su Vienna* del 9 agosto 1918, fu una trasvolata compiuta da 11 Ansaldo S.V.A. dell'87a squadriglia, detta _la Serenissima_. Dieci erano monoposto, pilotati da Antonio Locatelli, Girolamo Allegri, detto Gino Allegri, Censi, Aldo Finzi, Massone, Granzarolo, Sarti, Arturo Ferrarin, Masprone e Contratti ed un biposto pilotato dal Capitano Natale Palli. Il Maggiore Gabriele d'Annunzio, comandante della Squadra Aerea S. Marco, era nell'abitacolo anteriore.
(...)
Un primo tentativo venne compiuto il 2 agosto. Un secondo tentativo si compì l'8 agosto, ma il vento contrario fece rinunciare anche questa volta. Finalmente la mattina del 9 agosto, alle ore 05:50 compirono l'impresa, giunsero su Vienna alle 9:20 lanciando 50.000 copie di un manifestino in italiano preparato da D'Annunzio 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volo_su_Vienna


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle donne desidera essere corteggiata e quindi sono necessarie estenuanti manovre alla fine delle quali, quando finalmente la signora avrà deciso di concederersi, è del tutto probabile che non ne abbiate più voglia voi.


Sì infatti, l'unica cosa che rompe a me è dover per forza inventarsi mille manovre. Da quando sono nuovamente single mi diverto di corteggiare, ma solo fino al punto in cui mi va bene. Se non me lo sento più, non è che ho trovato "un'altra", ma perché ho un calo di fantasia (infinita solo nel raccontare bugie vere = storie davvero incredibili ma almeno in parte vere). E più che altro, corteggio perché la persona mi piace, non per il primario bisogno di scopare. Infatti nella regola questo non accade.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

giunsero su Vienna alle 9:20 lanciando 50.000 copie di un manifestino in italiano preparato da D'Annunzio che recitava:*«* In questo mattino d'agosto, mentre si compie il quarto anno della vostra convulsione disperata e luminosamente incomincia l'anno della nostra piena potenza, l'ala tricolore vi apparisce all'improvviso come indizio del destino che si volge.
Il destino si volge. Si volge verso di noi con una certezza di ferro. È passata per sempre l'ora di quella Germania che vi trascina, vi umilia e vi infetta.
La vostra ora è passata. Come la nostra fede fu la più forte, ecco che la nostra volontà predomina e predominerà sino alla fine. I combattenti vittoriosi del Piave, i combattenti vittoriosi della Marna lo sentono, lo sanno, con una ebrezza che moltiplica l'impeto. Ma, se l' impeto non bastasse, basterebbe il numero; e questo è detto per coloro che usano combattere dieci contro uno. L'Atlantico è una via che già si chiude; ed è una via eroica, come dimostrano i nuovissimi inseguitori che hanno colorato l'Ourcq di sangue tedesco.
Sul vento di vittoria che si leva dai fiumi della libertà, non siamo venuti se non per la gioia dell'arditezza, non siamo venuti se non per la prova di quel che potremo osare e fare quando vorremo, nell'ora che sceglieremo.
Il rombo della giovane ala italiana non somiglia a quello del bronzo funebre, nel cielo mattutino.

Tuttavia la lieta audacia sospende fra Santo Stefano e il Graben una sentenza non revocabile, o Viennesi.
Viva l'Italia! *»*


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> giunsero su Vienna alle 9:20 lanciando 50.000 copie di un manifestino in italiano preparato da D'Annunzio che recitava:*«* In questo mattino d'agosto, mentre si compie il quarto anno della vostra convulsione disperata e luminosamente incomincia l'anno della nostra piena potenza, l'ala tricolore vi apparisce all'improvviso come indizio del destino che si volge.
> Il destino si volge. Si volge verso di noi con una certezza di ferro. È passata per sempre l'ora di quella Germania che vi trascina, vi umilia e vi infetta.
> La vostra ora è passata. Come la nostra fede fu la più forte, ecco che la nostra volontà predomina e predominerà sino alla fine. I combattenti vittoriosi del Piave, i combattenti vittoriosi della Marna lo sentono, lo sanno, con una ebrezza che moltiplica l'impeto. Ma, se l' impeto non bastasse, basterebbe il numero; e questo è detto per coloro che usano combattere dieci contro uno. L'Atlantico è una via che già si chiude; ed è una via eroica, come dimostrano i nuovissimi inseguitori che hanno colorato l'Ourcq di sangue tedesco.
> Sul vento di vittoria che si leva dai fiumi della libertà, non siamo venuti se non per la gioia dell'arditezza, non siamo venuti se non per la prova di quel che potremo osare e fare quando vorremo, nell'ora che sceglieremo.
> ...


Mi sembrava che fosse Vienna. Il vecchio Gabriele ha una sua grandezza. Quasi quasi prendo in considerazione la faccenda della costola.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Sì infatti, l'unica cosa che rompe a me è dover per forza inventarsi mille manovre. Da quando sono nuovamente single mi diverto di corteggiare, ma solo fino al punto in cui mi va bene. Se non me lo sento più, non è che ho trovato "un'altra", ma perché ho un calo di fantasia (infinita solo nel raccontare bugie vere = storie davvero incredibili ma almeno in parte vere). E più che altro, corteggio perché la persona mi piace, non per il primario bisogno di scopare. Infatti nella regola questo non accade.


Non posso che sottoscrivere in pieno, soprattutto, l'ultima frase. L'ultimissima, intendo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non posso che sottoscrivere in pieno, soprattutto, l'ultima frase. L'ultimissima, intendo


 
Se disponi di denaro sufficiente, ti do un paio d'indirizzi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Se disponi di denaro sufficiente, ti do un paio d'indirizzi.


Ok, me ne torno nei seminterrati e mi abbono al DIY daily news  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  Costa meno.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, me ne torno nei seminterrati e mi abbono al DIY daily news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naaaaaaa, puoi sempre rapinare una tabaccheria.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Naaaaaaa, puoi sempre rapinare una tabaccheria.......


Per il momento è il tabaccaio che rapina me: ho ripreso a fumare.
Comunque con il DIY non ho mai perso l'allenamento, quindi......


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che fosse Vienna. Il vecchio Gabriele ha una sua grandezza. Quasi quasi prendo in considerazione la faccenda della costola.


 era vienna .ma la costola è una delle leggende che lo circondano


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2008)

*mah...*

Certo che da D'Annunzio ad una tabaccheria..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








( io però non mi riferivo a quel "audere" mi fermavo alle "gesta" del suo noto romanzo  Il Piacere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
La prossima volta sarò più "settoriale"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che da D'Annunzio ad una tabaccheria.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Già, Il Piacere.... è quello della trepida attesa di Andrea Sperelli?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> era vienna .ma la costola è una delle leggende che lo circondano


 
Grandi personaggi, grandi leggende.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che da D'Annunzio ad una tabaccheria.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sai una cosa, Bruja? Mi piacerebbe leggere cosa ne pensi della mia piccola lista. Veramente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *volo su Vienna* del 9 agosto 1918, fu una trasvolata compiuta da 11 Ansaldo S.V.A. dell'87a squadriglia, detta _la Serenissima_. Dieci erano monoposto, pilotati da Antonio Locatelli, Girolamo Allegri, detto Gino Allegri, Censi, Aldo Finzi, Massone, Granzarolo, Sarti, Arturo Ferrarin, Masprone e Contratti ed un biposto pilotato dal Capitano Natale Palli. Il Maggiore Gabriele d'Annunzio, comandante della Squadra Aerea S. Marco, era nell'abitacolo anteriore.
> (...)
> Un primo tentativo venne compiuto il 2 agosto. Un secondo tentativo si compì l'8 agosto, ma il vento contrario fece rinunciare anche questa volta. Finalmente la mattina del 9 agosto, alle ore 05:50 compirono l'impresa, giunsero su Vienna alle 9:20 lanciando 50.000 copie di un manifestino in italiano preparato da D'Annunzio
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volo_su_Vienna


opssssssss, comunque anche su trieste fu fatto volantinaggio da D'annunzio...
http://www.retecivica.trieste.it/triestecultura/dannunzio/eilvolo.asp


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> opssssssss, comunque anche su trieste fu fatto volantinaggio da D'annunzio...
> http://www.retecivica.trieste.it/triestecultura/dannunzio/eilvolo.asp


 
Te credo, era grafomane.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Te credo, era grafomane.


tutto ciò che finisce in omane credo lui lo fosse


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tutto ciò che finisce in omane credo lui lo fosse


Anche eroinomane?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anche eroinomane?


beh, credo che si facesse d'oppio....
wikipedia conferma?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, credo che si facesse d'oppio....
> wikipedia conferma?


 Secondo me era un genio....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Secondo me era un genio....


amplia il concetto di genio...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Secondo me era un genio....


 
Sì. Un genio fuori come un balcone, e come tutti i geni.... (geni o genii?)


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Sì. Un genio fuori come un balcone, e come tutti i geni.... (geni o genii?)


grammatica, questa sconosciuta...


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2008)

*dal "piacere" citato da bruja*

_«Roma appariva d'un color d'ardesia molto chiaro, con linee un po' indecise, come in una pittura dilavata, sotto un cielo di Claudio Lorenese  Nella lontananza, nelle alture estreme l'ardesia andavasi cangiando in ametista  Su la piazza l'obelisco di Pio VI pareva uno stelo d'àgata. Tutte le cose prendevano un'apparenza più ricca, a quella ricca luce autunnale. - Divina Roma!».
_


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

D'Annunzio fece dell'estetismo la sua nota caratteristica, scatenando una moda. Ed era così "esagerato" da sembrare quasi naturale... un genio!


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> D'Annunzio fece dell'estetismo la sua nota caratteristica, scatenando una moda. Ed era così "esagerato" da sembrare quasi naturale... un genio!


ok.... diciamo che posso essere d'accordo...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok.... diciamo che posso essere d'accordo...


Posso???? DEVI!


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Posso???? DEVI!


hei, abbiamo praticamente divorziato, è finito il tempo del devi..devi stirare, devi lavare per terra, devi scopare (come se ci fosse bisogno di ordinarmelo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hei, abbiamo praticamente divorziato, è finito il tempo del devi..devi stirare, devi lavare per terra, devi scopare (come se ci fosse bisogno di ordinarmelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu rimani pur sempre mio marito!


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma tu rimani pur sempre mio marito!


ah ok... mein general!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah ok... mein general!


Così va meglio....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Così va meglio....


attenta alle carie...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> attenta alle carie...


Ho una dentier....ops.... dentatura bianchissima!


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Ottobre 2008)

Questo thread è OT fin dal secondo post!


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questo thread è OT fin dal secondo post!


e?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questo thread è OT fin dal secondo post!


 
Cosa vuol dire OT?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire OT?


 Fuori argomento


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fuori argomento


Ha subito una certa deriva.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (11 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Prima d'infilarmi in una tornata di avvocati (fortunatamente non divorzisti) vi posto questa piccola lista:
> 
> 1) I matrimoni, le convivenze e comunque tutti i progetti esistenziali a due sono scelte serie, che nessuno vi obbliga a fare quindi non fatele se non siete pienamente convinti della persona con cui le state facendo, sia dal lato fisico (la signora deve piacervi veramente) sia dal lato umano (la signora deve piacervi veramente).
> 
> ...


Spettacolo..... sposi anche me???


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Spettacolo..... sposi anche me???


Sicuro!


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> *Così il vostro matrimonio sarà salvo e il vostro avvocato rimanderà l'acquisto della Maserati.
> *
> 
> Bacioni.
> ...


Quella se la comprerà l'accompagnatrice (la ******* d'alto bordo).


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quella se la comprerà l'accompagnatrice (la ******* d'alto bordo).


Con questa novità degli asterischi, tra poco questo forum diventerà completamente incomprensibile.
Ho detto.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quella se la comprerà l'accompagnatrice (la ******* d'alto bordo).


 
Almeno lei ha dispensato piacere. L'ha meritata!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Almeno lei ha dispensato piacere. L'ha meritata!


Hai ragione!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

bagascia


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Ti ho fregato Admin! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ti sei dimenticato di includere "bagascia" nel database delle parolacce da asteriscare!
Basta essere un po' creativi.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ti ho fregato Admin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bello "bagascia".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Essendo bagascia una parola quasi esotica e il suo significato pressoché sconosciuto, non è stato introdotto nel dizionario  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ora m'ammazzano ...)


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Ti ho fregato Admin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che credo che siano fuori anche battona, meretrice, passeggiatrice, scarciana, sgualdrina, baldracca etc... se poi uno vuole essere bon ton, pure cocotte... ma é il senso che dovrebbe passare.
E speriamo che passi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*tranquillo*



Arthur ha detto:


> Essendo bagascia una parola quasi esotica e il suo significato pressoché sconosciuto, non è stato introdotto nel dizionario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo già dato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## luigi.codone (13 Ottobre 2008)

signori

anche "corpivendola" non è inserito nell'elenco da asteriscare....

cordialità

gigi


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

********?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

peripatetica mi sembra più brutto di bagascia


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Prima d'infilarmi in una tornata di avvocati (fortunatamente non divorzisti) vi posto questa piccola lista:
> 
> 1) I matrimoni, le convivenze e comunque tutti i progetti esistenziali a due sono scelte serie, che nessuno vi obbliga a fare quindi non fatele se non siete pienamente convinti della persona con cui le state facendo, sia dal lato fisico (la signora deve piacervi veramente) sia dal lato umano (la signora deve piacervi veramente).
> 
> ...


Davvero interessante.
Si, a volte si va avanti a pippe, ( con il terrore che la moglie ci scopra ), se ci si accontenta va benissimo, ma non mi pare un rimedio al desiderio, mi pare più un cerotto messo su una ferita non medicata.
Andare da una professionista può essere una soluzione che con tutta probabilità la moglie perdonerà, ma il fascino di avere un’amante ( odio chiamarla così ) è un qualcosa che va oltre il soddisfacimento delle pulsioni sessuali.

Ps rosso : io parlerei alla studentessa del 4° piano, le direi quello che sento e provo per lei. 
Non farlo è non affrontare al vita, è vivere di illusioni.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

******* ha detto:


> Andare da una professionista può essere una soluzione* che con tutta probabilità la moglie perdonerà,* ma il fascino di avere un’amante ( odio chiamarla così ) è un qualcosa che va oltre il soddisfacimento delle pulsioni sessuali.
> 
> .


sicuramente


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente


 
Quindi trattasi di peccato veniale.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

*già sai!!*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Quindi trattasi di peccato veniale.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

s t r o n z o ha detto:


> Davvero interessante.
> Si, a volte si va avanti a pippe, ( con il terrore che la moglie ci scopra ), se ci si accontenta va benissimo, ma non mi pare un rimedio al desiderio, mi pare più un cerotto messo su una ferita non medicata.
> Andare da una professionista può essere una soluzione che con tutta probabilità la moglie perdonerà, ma il fascino di avere un’amante ( odio chiamarla così ) è un qualcosa che va oltre il soddisfacimento delle pulsioni sessuali.
> 
> ...


Il fascino dell'amante (anch'io odio chiamarla così) è innnegabile, però è raro che "l'amante" si accontenti di una seppur bella storia erotica. Prima o poi scivolerà sul sentimentale ed è lì che cominciano i guai.

La studentessa del quarto piano è meglio lascirla dove si trova nel suo eburneo spazio di ispirazione pippaiola (alla mia età mi farebbe a pezzi).


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Pensavo ad una tua improvvisa ed imprevista conversione!


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Pensavo ad una tua improvvisa ed imprevista conversione!


non ci sperare linea


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ci sperare linea


 
Prendo atto.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Il fascino dell'amante (anch'io odio chiamarla così) è innnegabile, però è raro che "l'amante" si accontenti di una seppur bella storia erotica. Prima o poi scivolerà sul sentimentale ed è lì che cominciano i guai.
> 
> La studentessa del quarto piano è meglio lascirla dove si trova nel suo eburneo spazio di ispirazione pippaiola (alla mia età mi farebbe a pezzi).


rosso : è rarissimo anche perchè la maggior parte delle donne deve far rientrare l'appagamento sessuale all'interno di un sentimento amoroso.
E' forse per questo che si sentono prese in giro quando le si dice ( o capiscono ) che ci andiamo solo per fare del sesso. 


verde: a volte è bello farsi fare a pezzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ho cambiato nick, da Str...zo a Oscar


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : è rarissimo anche perchè la maggior parte delle donne deve far rientrare l'appagamento sessuale all'interno di un sentimento amoroso.
> E' forse per questo che si sentono prese in giro quando le si dice ( o capiscono ) che ci andiamo solo per fare del sesso.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Siamo in perfetta sintonia, Oscar.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : è rarissimo anche perchè la maggior parte delle donne deve far rientrare l'appagamento sessuale all'interno di un sentimento amoroso.
> E' forse per questo che si sentono prese in giro quando le si dice ( o capiscono ) che ci andiamo solo per fare del sesso.
> 
> 
> ...


Poiché ci si affeziona anche al pesce rosso, con cui bisogna ammettere non si ha un rapporto molto intimo, le donne credono che con chi si fa sesso e si dimostra coinvolgimento emotivo(dimostrato da sorrisi, entusiasmo, gioia) possa accadere qualcosa di simile e hanno l'insipienza di credere che questo corrisponda a un inizio di coinvolgimento che presuppongono che sfoci, dopo qualche tempo, in un sentimento... non possono credere a una capacità di relazionarsi totalmene anaffetiva al limite dell'autismo sentimentale.
Grande è poi la loro sorpresa nello scoprire di essere considerate stupide e rompiballe per aver presupposto di essersi accompagnate a esseri umani simili a loro e capaci di sentimenti!


----------



## Old oscar (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poiché ci si affeziona anche al pesce rosso, con cui bisogna ammettere non si ha un rapporto molto intimo, le donne credono che con chi si fa sesso e si dimostra coinvolgimento emotivo(dimostrato da sorrisi, entusiasmo, gioia) possa accadere qualcosa di simile e hanno l'insipienza di credere che questo corrisponda a un inizio di coinvolgimento che presuppongono che sfoci, dopo qualche tempo, in un sentimento... non possono credere a una capacità di relazionarsi totalmene anaffetiva al limite dell'autismo sentimentale.
> Grande è poi la loro sorpresa nello scoprire di essere considerate stupide e rompiballe per aver presupposto di essersi accompagnate a esseri umani simili a loro e capaci di sentimenti!


si, vedo che in fondo, la pensiamo nello stesso modo.

rosso: non potete crederci perchè non è nella vostra natura
come non è nella natura di un pesce uscire dall'acqua e camminare sulla terraferma

verde : perchè mai dovrebbe sfociare in un sentimento, perchè mai non lo si può fare solatanto per divertirsi, come si fa una partita a carte ? forse per l'imprinting avuto da Chiesa e Stato ?, forse per il bisogno atavico di cercare un " compagno " per riprodursi o per paura di vivere la vita in solitudine ?


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, vedo che in fondo, la pensiamo nello stesso modo.
> 
> rosso: non potete crederci perchè non è nella vostra natura
> come non è nella natura di un pesce uscire dall'acqua e camminare sulla terraferma
> ...


Mi spieghi come fai? Nel senso vai e colpisci? Così, senza corteggiamento?


----------



## Old oscar (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi come fai? Nel senso vai e colpisci? Così, senza corteggiamento?


io non colpisco nessuno, ne corteggio nessuno. 

corteggiare solo per raggirare lo trovo ignobile
colpire non è nel mio vocabolario, le cose si fanno insieme, non mi piache che ci sia una preda e un caciatore, lo trovo addirittura ridicolo oltre che antiquato.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io non colpisco nessuno, ne corteggio nessuno.
> 
> *corteggiare solo per raggirare lo trovo ignobile*
> colpire non è nel mio vocabolario, le cose si fanno insieme, non mi piache che ci sia una preda e un caciatore, lo trovo addirittura ridicolo oltre che antiquato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, vedo che in fondo, la pensiamo nello stesso modo.
> 
> rosso: non potete crederci perchè non è nella vostra natura
> come non è nella natura di un pesce uscire dall'acqua e camminare sulla terraferma
> ...


Mi devo ripetere:

*Perché ci si affeziona anche al pesce rosso, con cui bisogna ammettere, non si ha un rapporto molto intimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io non colpisco nessuno, ne corteggio nessuno.
> 
> corteggiare solo per raggirare lo trovo ignobile
> colpire non è nel mio vocabolario, le cose si fanno insieme, non mi piache che ci sia una preda e un caciatore, lo trovo addirittura ridicolo oltre che antiquato.



Il corteggiamento dovrebbe essere gioco, divertimento , una simpatica recita (to play, jouer) col fine di arrivare ad un altrettanto piacevole epilogo che soddisfi e diverta entrambi.
Se gli dai ,come sembra, questa connotazione negativa o come dici tu per raggirare  diventa squallido.
Tu che fai?
ciao
come ti chiami?
trombiamo?

mamma mia..........


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*

Non voglio fare ironia spicciola, ma puoi spiegare in modo esemplificativo come intendi tu un inizio di rapporto "alla pari" e come di solito procede?
Almeno nell'ipotesi che tu prospetti, perché mi é faticoso credere che tu riesca a creare un'aura di sensualità intorno a te al punto che si entri nell'ordine di avere rapporti sessuali ma assolutamente sganciati da qualunque sia pur minima forma di "corteggiamento" e di coinvolgimento.
La passionalità, i sensi accesi, non sono pulsanti di un interruttore e davvero vorrei capire come tu riesc, o pretenderesti di riuscire a creare un rapporto avulso da qualunque forma di sentimento, anche se sai che é qualcosa di estemporaneo.
Forse non ho capito il tuo modo di esporre o la tua concezione e sarei davvero curiosa di conoscerla.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio fare ironia spicciola, ma puoi spiegare in modo esemplificativo come intendi tu un inizio di rapporto "alla pari" e come di solito procede?
> Almeno nell'ipotesi che tu prospetti, perché mi é faticoso credere che tu riesca a creare un'aura di sensualità intorno a te al punto che si entri nell'ordine di avere rapporti sessuali ma assolutamente sganciati da qualunque sia pur minima forma di "corteggiamento" e di coinvolgimento.
> La passionalità, i sensi accesi, non sono pulsanti di un interruttore e davvero vorrei capire come tu riesc, o pretenderesti di riuscire a creare un rapporto avulso da qualunque forma di sentimento, anche se sai che é qualcosa di estemporaneo.
> Forse non ho capito il tuo modo di esporre o la tua concezione e sarei davvero curiosa di conoscerla.
> Bruja


Ti spiego io.
Ho trovato una foto di Oscar.
E' consapevole di non essere un granché...ma ad alcune fa pensare al sesso...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poiché ci si affeziona anche al pesce rosso, con cui bisogna ammettere non si ha un rapporto molto intimo, le donne credono che con chi si fa sesso e si dimostra coinvolgimento emotivo(dimostrato da sorrisi, entusiasmo, gioia) possa accadere qualcosa di simile e hanno l'insipienza di credere che questo corrisponda a un inizio di coinvolgimento che presuppongono che sfoci, dopo qualche tempo, in un sentimento... non possono credere a una capacità di relazionarsi totalmene anaffetiva al limite dell'autismo sentimentale.
> Grande è poi la loro sorpresa nello scoprire di essere considerate stupide e rompiballe per aver presupposto di essersi accompagnate a esseri umani simili a loro e capaci di sentimenti!


 
Nessuno nega che sia come dici tu, però proprio questo è il punto, la contraddizione con quello che viene comunemente affermato o veicolato con storielle dipo "Sex and the city". Ti faccio una serie di esempi, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi:

1) Le donne di oggi sono disinibite (falso. Se lo sono, lo sono all'interno della coppia dove la loro sicurezza affettiva è garantita).
2) Le donne di oggi hanno nei confronti del sesso la stessa apertura degli uomini (falso, dal momento che, come dici tu, ti parafraso, si aspettano che il coinvolgimento erotico si trasformi in coinvolgimento affettivo).
3) Le donne di oggi sono libere e disinvolte (falso. Le donne oggi più che mai sono vittime del loro retaggio storico e biologico. A differenza del passato, purtroppo, sono anche confuse perchè da un lato viene loro proposto un modello - tipo "Sex and the city", per intenderci - mentre dall'altro non riescono a liberarsi in una sessualità "occasionale" che magari avrebbero voglia di vivere, ma che per i condizionamenti che abbiamo detto non riescono a vivere.).

Per quanto mi riguarda, adoro il mio pesce rosso. Pensa che tutte le mattine, quando ho finito di farmi la barba, vado a dargli da mangiare e lui è lì che mi aspetta, parliamo un po' e poi via, ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Nessuno nega che sia come dici tu, però proprio questo è il punto, la contraddizione con quello che viene comunemente affermato o veicolato con storielle dipo "Sex and the city". Ti faccio una serie di esempi, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi:
> 
> 1) Le donne di oggi sono disinibite (falso. Se lo sono, lo sono all'interno della coppia dove la loro sicurezza affettiva è garantita).
> 2) Le donne di oggi hanno nei confronti del sesso la stessa apertura degli uomini (falso, dal momento che, come dici tu, ti parafraso, si aspettano che il coinvolgimento erotico si trasformi in coinvolgimento affettivo).
> ...


 Boh ...mica ti capisco.
Contesti affermazioni che nessuno, soprattutto nessuna ha mai fatto.

Per quanto riguarda Sex & the city...o non l'hai visto o non l'hai capito perché afferma proprio il contrario di quel che dici tu.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti spiego io.
> Ho trovato una foto di Oscar.
> E' consapevole di non essere un granché...ma ad alcune fa pensare al sesso...


troppo grossa l'immagine/foto, chi e'?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> troppo grossa l'immagine/foto, chi e'?!


Raz Degan


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Raz Degan


AH, OK grazie.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh ...mica ti capisco.
> Contesti affermazioni che nessuno, soprattutto nessuna ha mai fatto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Sex & the city...o non l'hai visto o non l'hai capito perché afferma proprio il contrario di quel che dici tu.


 
Bene, allora concordiamo.

Sex and the city non l'ho mai visto se non per qualche secondo mentre facevo zapping. Bah..... pensavo che si trattasse di un manipolo di sciammannate che trombavano a destra e a sinistra. Errore mio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Bene, allora concordiamo.
> 
> *Sex and the city* non l'ho mai visto se non per qualche secondo mentre facevo zapping. Bah..... pensavo che si trattasse di un manipolo di sciammannate che trombavano a destra e a sinistra. Errore mio.


 Basta dire che si conclude con un sospirato "...e vissero tutti felici e contenti" con solo un pizzico di realistica ironia.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il corteggiamento dovrebbe essere gioco, divertimento , una simpatica recita (to play, jouer) col fine di arrivare ad un altrettanto piacevole epilogo che soddisfi e diverta entrambi.
> Se gli dai ,come sembra, questa connotazione negativa o come dici tu per raggirare diventa squallido.
> Tu che fai?
> ciao
> ...


 
a me sembra che sei tu che dai al corteggiamento un significato negativo ( diciamo leggero ) dicendo che " è una simpatica recita "

dico : ciao, come sei bella, come se carina 
penso : non è vero ma così me la trombo


io do al corteggiamneto un significato molto profondo e non mi va di 
" sprecarlo " solo per raggiungere un fine.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi devo ripetere:
> 
> *Perché ci si affeziona anche al pesce rosso, con cui bisogna ammettere, non si ha un rapporto molto intimo
> 
> ...


affezionarsi è un conto, amare un altro, mi sembra.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio fare ironia spicciola, ma puoi spiegare in modo esemplificativo come intendi tu un inizio di rapporto "alla pari" e come di solito procede?
> Almeno nell'ipotesi che tu prospetti, perché mi é faticoso credere che tu riesca a creare un'aura di sensualità intorno a te al punto che si entri nell'ordine di avere rapporti sessuali ma assolutamente sganciati da qualunque sia pur minima forma di "corteggiamento" e di coinvolgimento.
> La passionalità, i sensi accesi, non sono pulsanti di un interruttore e davvero vorrei capire come tu riesc, o pretenderesti di riuscire a creare un rapporto avulso da qualunque forma di sentimento, anche se sai che é qualcosa di estemporaneo.
> Forse non ho capito il tuo modo di esporre o la tua concezione e sarei davvero curiosa di conoscerla.
> Bruja


rosso : non ho mai detto questo

verde : un rapporto alla pari è non approfittare dell'innamoramento di una donna per avere con lei rapporti sessuali gratuiti, 
un rapporto alla pari e non dire " ti amo, lascio mia moglie e scappiamo insieme " quando questo non è vero e lo si fa solamente per tenere l'amante.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti spiego io.
> Ho trovato una foto di Oscar.
> E' consapevole di non essere un granché...ma ad alcune fa pensare al sesso...


 
Persa, come mai questa ironia gratuita ?

e poi ? si sà in ogni caso, si sà, l'uomo non deve mica essere un adone, basta che sia un poco più bello del diavolo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : non ho mai detto questo
> 
> verde : un rapporto alla pari è non approfittare dell'innamoramento di una donna per avere con lei rapporti sessuali gratuiti,
> un rapporto alla pari e non dire " ti amo, lascio mia moglie e scappiamo insieme " quando questo non è vero e lo si fa solamente per tenere l'amante.


 
La mia identità di vedute con Oscar è pressochè totale.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La mia identità di vedute con Oscar è pressochè totale.


si, anche per me vale la stessa sensazione.
guardiamo dalla stessa finestra


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, adoro il mio pesce rosso. Pensa che tutte le mattine, quando ho finito di farmi la barba, vado a dargli da mangiare e lui è lì che mi aspetta, parliamo un po' e poi via, ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Oscar Linea*

mi spiegate in concreto come succede? Vedete una tipa che vi piace (fisicamente immagino) e come approcciate?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi spiegate in concreto come succede? Vedete una tipa che vi piace (fisicamente immagino) e come approcciate?


curiosona

io non approccio mai,
mi guardo solamente intorno, sembra strano ma è così,
sono loro che fanno il primo passo.


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> curiosona
> 
> io non approccio mai,
> mi guardo solamente intorno, sembra strano ma è così,
> *sono loro che fanno il primo passo*.


Ah. E poi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps parti già favorito però, se sono loro a fare il primo passo è ovvio che la danno...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah. E poi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verde : le cose si fanno insieme, alla pari, nessuno da niente, nessuno prende niente.

rosso : non mi sento un favorito, per nulla, penso che chiunque, se si guarda intorno ( nel modo giusto ) vede.

arancione : e poi mi accontentavo delle lusinghe e delle proposte, non ero mai andato oltre, non mi interessava,  solo ultimamente sono caduto, una piacevole caduta, una dannata piacevole caduta agli inferi.
Sono un pivellino nella pratica ( forse anche nella teoria )


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> verde : le cose si fanno insieme, alla pari, nessuno da niente, nessuno prende niente.
> 
> rosso : non mi sento un favorito, per nulla, penso che chiunque, se si guarda intorno ( nel modo giusto ) vede.
> 
> ...


Lusinghe e proposte di solito si concretizzano. La caduta è finita o continua?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lusinghe e proposte di solito si concretizzano. La caduta è finita o continua?[/quote]
> 
> si, di solito si, ma io non ne sentivo il bisogno, non avevo sete
> 
> rosso : la domanda non è pertinente, svincolo


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lusinghe e proposte di solito si concretizzano. La caduta è finita o continua?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> affezionarsi è un conto, amare un altro, mi sembra.


Ma tra Amare e non provare sentimenti c'è una gamma di sfumature in mezzo. Attribuire all'altra innamoramento o "raccontarsela" e a sè l'indifferenza condita dall'affetto dato anche al pesciolino (non il proprio...) mi sembra voler giocare all'uomo che non solo "non deve chiedere mai", ma pure "alluomo che non sapeva amare" apettando una Marylin o una Carol Baker che lo ...sciolga.
Mi sembra o ridicolo o (se vero) patetico e meschino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Persa, come mai questa ironia gratuita ?
> 
> e poi ? si sà in ogni caso, si sà, l'uomo non deve mica essere un adone, basta che sia un poco più bello del diavolo


 Già ho sbagliato dovevo postare altri più datati...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tra Amare e non provare sentimenti c'è una gamma di sfumature in mezzo. Attribuire all'altra innamoramento o "raccontarsela" e a sè l'indifferenza condita dall'affetto dato anche al pesciolino (non il proprio...) mi sembra voler giocare all'uomo che non solo "non deve chiedere mai", ma pure "alluomo che non sapeva amare" apettando una Marylin o una Carol Baker che lo ...sciolga.
> Mi sembra o ridicolo o (se vero) patetico e meschino.


mmmmhhhh, senzo odore di acido cloridrico, rispondo per gentilezza

io ho già chi mi scioglie ( come dici tu ), e questa persona è mia moglie.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già ho sbagliato dovevo postare altri più datati...


 
mi piace la gente che sbaglia, 
quelli che non sbagliano mai sono così noiosi...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tra Amare e non provare sentimenti c'è una gamma di sfumature in mezzo. Attribuire all'altra innamoramento o "raccontarsela" e a sè l'indifferenza condita dall'affetto dato anche al pesciolino (non il proprio...) mi sembra voler giocare all'uomo che non solo "non deve chiedere mai", ma pure "alluomo che non sapeva amare" apettando una Marylin o una Carol Baker che lo ...sciolga.
> Mi sembra o ridicolo o (se vero) patetico e meschino.


 
..... oppure all'uomo che pensava di avere per le mani una storia e se ne trova altra (uomo che non ci capiva più nulla).


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Linea*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> ..... oppure all'uomo che pensava di avere per le mani una storia e se ne trova altra (uomo che non ci capiva più nulla).


Il famoso "uomo che sapeva troppo" ed alla fine sapeva una cippa???
Spesso una storia inizia con una percentuale di scatola chiusa"... e quando si comincia ad aprire si deve far fronte a quel che capita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (15 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il famoso "uomo che sapeva troppo" ed alla fine sapeva una cippa???
> Soesso una storia inizia con una percentuale di scatola chiusa"... e quando si comincia ad aprire si deve far fronte a quel che capita
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mai aprire i vasi (ti ricordi quando quei fessi dei compagni di Ulisse aprono l'otre dei venti?)


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*???*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mai aprire i vasi (ti ricordi quando quei fessi dei compagni di Ulisse aprono l'otre dei venti?)


Se si riesce ad "inscatolare" la curiosità, in certe situazioni già sarebbe un jolly, ma come la mettiamo per la conoscenza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se si riesce ad "inscatolare" la curiosità, in certe situazioni già sarebbe un jolly, ma come la mettiamo per la conoscenza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La conoscenza di cosa?


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La conoscenza di cosa?



di qualsiasi cosa direi...impattarti con una situazione nuova o che nn ti aspettavi, potrebbe anche portarti a crescere e scoprire lati di te che nn pensavi di avere!!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> di qualsiasi cosa direi...impattarti con una situazione nuova o che nn ti aspettavi, potrebbe anche portarti a crescere e scoprire lati di te che nn pensavi di avere!!!


 
Mah......


----------

